# Aoudad length



## JMalin (May 14, 2014)

I donâ€™t have much experience with them. Iâ€™m looking for estimates on the biggest one in the group.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Light em up. Them jokers are as bad as hogs.

That bigger one is about 28-31"


----------



## Yak a Tak (Apr 20, 2012)

Surprised the feeder is actually upright.


----------



## mrsh978 (Apr 24, 2006)

They are hard to judge length due to the radius. He's in the 28,9 maybe 30 " . Either way old enough to whack. Not all doodads get to the magic 30"- if mature (over 8), hrs a candidate


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

sgrem said:


> Them jokers are as bad as hogs.


 Worse. Hogs I can keep out.Doodads can jump any feeder pen. I sure get tired of supplying their groceries. I hate'm.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

at least HOGS taste good..


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

cva34 said:


> at least HOGS taste good..


As a youngster I shot a mouflon/corsican that tasted terrible and stunk up the house when cooked. I guess you mean aoudad are similar?


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

pg542 said:


> Worse. Hogs I can keep out.Doodads can jump any feeder pen. I sure get tired of supplying their groceries. I hate'm.


He said doodads ain't gonna lie I laughed


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

Your bigger ones will have hair missing on there shoulders from there horns.


Good fishing to all!


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

bubbas kenner said:


> He said doodads ain't gonna lie I laughed


 Heard them called that one time and it just stuck.


----------



## steverino (Mar 8, 2006)

*Aoudads*

My BILs place in Carta Valley is loaded with them. I took a friend there and he shot 2 of them, both about 24" horns. My BILs best is a 32" (per his measurement). I don't care to shoot things I won't eat unless they harm other animals. Here is a picture of his doodad.


----------



## JMalin (May 14, 2014)

Got him this morning. He went 26 inches. Gunna try to eat him as well. Worst case, Iâ€™m sure heâ€™ll make decent sausage.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JMalin (May 14, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

Awesome goat! Congrats! I can smell him from here!!


----------



## JMalin (May 14, 2014)

sea sick said:


> Awesome goat! Congrats! I can smell him from here!!


Honestly, he didnâ€™t smell that bad. Rutting whitetail bucks Iâ€™ve cleaned have smelled much worse. Maybe I had an unusually clean aoudad?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SafetyMan (Jan 3, 2012)

Nice Aoudad - congratulations!


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Well I must be a goof ball. I shot one in Carta Valley in 93ish. I skinned, gutted, quartered, and caped. Everyone in camp told me to throw him in the gully and don't try to eat him. Like someone said above, T don't kill what I wont eat or try to. I dropped him off at Dozer's in Fulshear, mixed him with German Garlic and it went faster than the venison. I gave little to some folks at work, and they asked for more. Like I said, everyone said they enjoyed it. 

On a side note, mine was only like 23" so maybe the bigger older ones are more taint...?


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

The one I killed we ate the meat and loved it. Chicken fried the back strap and made sausage out of the rest.


Good fishing to all!


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

sgrem said:


> Light em up. Them jokers are as bad as hogs.
> 
> That bigger one is about 28-31"


x2...
just hogs w/horns or coyotes w/cloven feet...
we'd have a better bighorn population w/o these things in WTx


----------



## mrsh978 (Apr 24, 2006)

Congrats. He is old - horns almost touch at bases. On the meat - my of my hunters take it and make suusage ( or give it to mother in law) - but honestly I've don't have a opinion as I've never put one in skillet


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

salt brine him in ice a few days drain repeat
cut steaks
stew
tinders/backs

We have eaten them for the last 25yrs. Many--free at the ranch and they are pests.
Marinade for a couple days-tinder as it gets and tasty.
swamp


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

also
Shoot 1 time when chillin.
Drop in tracks makes for better meat---keep it cold and clean.
All about how u treat ur meat.


----------



## SaltyCabron (Jul 1, 2013)

He taped out at 30 and 30 1/2


----------



## gbollom (Apr 16, 2012)

mrsh978 said:


> Congrats. He is old - horns almost touch at bases. On the meat - my of my hunters take it and make suusage ( or give it to mother in law) - but honestly I've don't have a opinion as I've never put one in skillet


We had a guy on our lease make some into sausage. Put a lot of sage into it. Wasn't terrible but just a different taste to it that it wasn't no deer or pork. Like you said, maybe give to MIL or as gifts


----------



## JMalin (May 14, 2014)

I ate a tenderloin tonight for dinner at it wasnâ€™t bad at all. A little tough, but the flavor was comparable to whitetail. I imagine the texture is going to be similar to blackbuck (tough backstraps, not as tough hindquarters). Will report further when I start breaking down the quarters, cutting steaks, and grinding down the trimmings on Wednesday.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Uncle Doug (May 26, 2009)

I shot one 15 years ago in Bandera and was told by the land owner to chunk the meat, that the gravy would probably be tough. Took to the boneyard and there was an untouched carcass that had been there a week that the hogs wouldn't eat. I am glad you had good luck.


----------



## Midnight Splash (May 24, 2011)

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


mrsh978 said:


> Congrats. On the meat - my of my hunters take it and make suusage ( or give it to mother in law)


This!

Or better yet, feed the mother in law to the Aoudad!

:dance:


----------



## Africanut (Jan 15, 2008)

You eat one from deep West Texas -where there is no juniper or cedar- good eats.
Hill country where they eat cedar berries and mountain laurel- strong flavor.


----------



## steverino (Mar 8, 2006)

*Professional Courtesy*



Midnight Splash said:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> This!
> 
> ...


I think that neither one would eat the other due to professional courtesy! Just like a lawyer and a buzzard!


----------



## Captn C (May 21, 2004)

I killed a nice ram in January and made summer sausage...everyone liked it better than the WT we had made in summer sauage.


----------



## Captn C (May 21, 2004)

Devils river sna


----------

